# MkIII can't use WFT-E5A transmitter.....why canon??



## andruzzo (Mar 24, 2012)

This really irks me:

The wireless file transmitter that I purchased (for a hefty sum I might add) for my 7D, the WFT-E5A, is
not listed as compatible with the 5D MkIII I just purchased.

Now, the MkIII has not arrived at my house yet ( I get it on Monday) so I havent actually tried to connect the two...but not
being able to use this accessory on the MkIII will totally piss me off....

Has anyone tried this? Anyone shed some light as to why Canon would do this? (beyond the obvious money making).


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 24, 2012)

I've not used it, and never intend to, but why SHOULD it work? You bought it knowing it worked for the 7D only at the time. I could maybe understand being this upset if it was a product for the 5D2, but it isn't and if you've looked at the WFT-E7A you will be able to see that building a product that will work across various bodies offers many concessions as it's no longer a grip, and very much looks like an afterthought.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to Canon rumors. You seem to have arrived upset about a assumption you made without first asking. 

The transmitters are not interchangable with different bodies, particularly between ff and crop bodies with few exceptions, like 1 series bodies where the body and electronics are identical. Its always been this way, and any experienced user would hasve told you that.


----------



## andruzzo (Mar 24, 2012)

Well...that's why I posted here...to find experienced Canon users to answer my question. 

Thanks for the answer.

As for the validity of what Canon does...it's contestable.

I haven't looked at the two cameras side by side yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if the 7D and the Mkiii have an identical base. If that is true then having the transmitter work interchangeably isn't that much to wish for (or expect for that matter).

Anyhow, I can understand their decisions for marketing purposes...I don't have to agree with them...but I understand.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not bothered by the WFT-E5A not being compatible with anything else. First, I didn't buy one... 
But, more importantly, as others have said, it looks like the others which Canon produced that were very much body specific.

What annoys me, and should you, is the new one, which uses USB, should be compatible with all Canon cameras that have a USB connector. So far, nothing else is compatible. If it were, you could sell your WFT-E5A and buy the new one. Then you could use it with both cameras and future cameras.

Bah....I fully expect a third party to produce one that is compatible and cheaper, eventually. I'm actually surprised no one has yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

My 7D and 5D MK III are definitely a different size on the base, but that doesn't mean it would not fit. Its likely that the distance from the tripod socket to the battery is different, but it might be possible to come up wirh something like velcro to make it work??


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 29, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My 7D and 5D MK III are definitely a different size on the base, but that doesn't mean it would not fit. Its likely that the distance from the tripod socket to the battery is different, but it might be possible to come up wirh something like velcro to make it work??



??? If this is a response to my comment, then I'm confused. It appears the WFT-E5A transmiter doens't need any physical connection with the camera other than the USB cable. However it does have a tripod mount connector so you can physically attach it. Different cameras might need different length cables, but otherwise it could (in theory) work with all.

Any if that wasn't in response to my comment, in the eternal words of Rossana Rosaana-Dana, "Never mind"


----------

